# Update On My Pack Of Reds



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Update on my Pack of Reds - 28/09/2012..

Increased the numbers of my packs and these monster are getting bigger every single day








cheers


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

freakin awesome..
they look so nice..
for how long do you have them and how big they are?
what is the size of the aquarium?


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

They have been with me since 2010 till now









here a short vidz i did ")






cheers


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Lester said:


> They have been with me since 2010 till now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are so beautifull..
nice beasts mate..


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

nice looking fish..


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

nice reds how many do you have? and how big of tank?


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

New updates... of my reds.....

Added one crabie recently. ..lolx


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

canadianforever said:


> nice reds how many do you have? and how big of tank?


if I counted correctly .. 18 nos .. of all sizes ....


----------

